# How art thou 57 MXL?



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

I just had to share the news with someone as the _minister of finance_ (wife) can't appreciate how excited I am to have laid my hands on an MX Leader. I've been searching for her for close to year. 

After riding my Corsa Extra for a couple of years now I have come to understand just what a well built steel frame can do for a rider and make one feel.

As is written in my signature......
_“Good bicycles turn effort into emotion. They provide the means to reach, and sometimes exceed, your potential....”_

So after finding classic steel merckx enthusiasts on this site and hearing tales of the MX leader, I have been very curious to ride this elusive rig. 

Sizing is as Profkrispys MXL: 57 cm seat tube. 56.9 top tube.

Full Record groupset and hubs.

I have yet to take it out as it has only just arrived. I have waited this long so a couple more days will not kill me.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

A telekom MXL suwheeet!! Your wait was worth it, welcome to the club.


Um, I never give advice unless asked, but IF I was asked, I would say lose the tape and saddle ASAP. The frame sings the color story IMO. Ride pink proudly, you will love this bike! Congrats.

b21

b21


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

hey dude. thanks for the compliment. I'm stoked. Finishing kit will be changing rest assured.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

bolo yeung said:


> . I have waited this long so a couple more days will not kill me.


It might .....................


White bar tape.

Black Saddle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

barry1021 said:


> . Ride pink proudly,
> 
> b21
> 
> b21


Uumm .................?????






barry1021 said:


> Um, I never give advice unless asked,
> 
> b21
> 
> b21



Yes you do.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Uumm .................?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see you are feeling better 2many!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

barry1021 said:


> Glad to see you are feeling better 2many!!!



Getting there .........


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Getting there .........


One week to go, hope you have time for at least one ride this trip!

I promise not to hurt you


PS-- Love the new avatar!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

removed...


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice score! I tried for that one myself but the seller didn't want to ship to the US, you're in the UK? Lovely bike in any case...


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

barry1021 said:


> A telekom MXL suwheeet!! Your wait was worth it, welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> Um, I never give advice unless asked, but IF I was asked, I would say lose the tape and saddle
> b21


I'm reaching here, but the saddle and tape match the Columbus MXL decal...sort of.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

White tape, black saddle, and get the Ergo's mounted higher on the bars, and tilt them back down!

I love pink (fuchsia) bikes!


----------

